# Allergic reaction to CDT antitoxin



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Been giving it for years and this was my first time to have goats react to any vacc. What I've been doing is giving 5cc of antitoxin to 3-4 wk old kids (when they start eating in earnest) and then in a week give them their first booster.

Well this afternoon I got my three youngest kids, about three weeks old, together and did our routine. Within fifteen minutes, the first kid to be vaccinated began to scream. Then he began to run around (and scream) and ram his head into the barn walls, kicking and trying to scratch at the injection site. Within a few moments his sisters began doing the same. All three kids' eyes swelled and their lips and tongues turned blue.

I had two epi-pens and in my excitement discharged one into the air. I got the second one in one of the babies, and with a dremel tool cut apart the injection package and gave the other kids 0.3cc.

While my daughter was looking for the epi, I got a vial of methylprednisone (an injectable steroid similar to prednisone or dexamethasone) and split it between the doelings, so they got that too. By the time the kids got the epi, they were actually looking better.

I gave all the shots deep IM in the back leg.

They kids are quiet, alert and exhausted. I'm wondering what to watch for or do next?

Could the anaphylaxis come back (like, the epinephrine wears off?) . Should I give Benadryl later on just in case? Anything in particular I should look out for?

I'm an RN and do chemotherapy, so I've dealt with anaphylaxis a few times. Usually, the epi and steroids do the "trick" and no further treatment is needed. Not so sure about the goats, though.

Thanks in advance for any advice or thoughts or experiences


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, I have no words but want to hear the experts on this.


----------



## medic (Dec 8, 2010)

I had an adult doe have a reaction to cdt. I'm a paramedic and I'd recommend epi & diphahydramine as first line drugs followed by a steroid for inflamation. The onset time for steroids isn't all that quick, especially for a true anaphylactic reaction with an airway compromise. I'd have steroids on hand just sparingly considering goats are susceptible to pneumonia and steroids can increase chances of infection. Now this is based on my own experience on the trucks and ER, others may disagree.


----------



## medic (Dec 8, 2010)

Forgot to mention, be super cautious with booster. Once the body see has had a reaction the antigen production will be increased next time and perhaps a more severe reaction. My vet suggested using a different brand next time. Also if there was no airway compromise then it was likely a severe local allergic reaction and not anaphylaxis. Still scary but in that case no epi only benadryl might be sufficient.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What I've been doing is giving 5cc of* antitoxin*


Why not just give them the toxoid?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't give the shot to a goat that young. Also give mine sub-q, not IM.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why not just give them the toxoid?


I do give it, just a week after I give the antitoxin. And then I re-booster. The toxoid doesn't give instant protection, and at this age I want instant protection. I've been doing it this way through three kid cycles. I am NO expert here, just doing what seems to work and a bit of good old superstition 

I give the antitoxin SQ and all the epi and steroids deep IM.

Well, crazy enough, all three are chipper and leaping and acting normally. I gave them all 5ml of liquid Benadryl last night, probios and baking soda.

Scary crazy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I do give it, just a week after I give the antitoxin.


It doesn't seem worth it to just gain a week when they aren't relly eating much anyway.

I've never had problems giving only the toxoid.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I only give mine the CD & T at 6 weeks & again at 9 weeks. They are all eating food along with their momma's way before that & have never had a problem before.

So glad to hear your babies are doing much better. It would have scared the crap out of me for sure!


----------

